# Eurotunnel and Tesco Tokens new system



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just booked eurotunnel.
Tesco new email system is a doddle. Within ten minutes I had entered my vouchers on system, received an email token code. Phoned eurotunnel booked and received e mail confirmation whilst speaking to their advisor.
No more silly postage.

I did ask the advisor a two simple questions.
1) who pays the difference in what I have redeeemed in vouchers ie £50 and the actual cost of the crossings £153

*Answer: *I do not know and I have asked other members of the staff who equally do not know.

2) How do Eurotunnel know that the occupants of the vehicle are not the ones who made the booking as there are no checks other than at the passport control.

*Answer:* Loads of passengers do it. As long as the crossing is paid for who cares.

Dave p


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

we have just used the new tesco system , i used £40 vouchers and payed the rest by card q2 you have to have the card you used to pay for the booking when you arrive at the check in terminal as well as the booking ref number, well thats what they told me 8)


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

crusader said:


> we have just used the new tesco system , i used £40 vouchers and payed the rest by card q2 you have to have the card you used to pay for the booking when you arrive at the check in terminal as well as the booking ref number, well thats what they told me 8)


I've used the tunnel numerous times in the last 4 years and once paid the difference between cost of travel and Tesco vouchers by card (£2). Although I have taken the Ref. No. and have the card ready, I've never been asked for either. The MH registration number is recognised by bcamera and the terminal monitor asks me to confirm my name and offers a departure time. Select the one I want and get the printed boarding pass. That's all!!

Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

crusader said:


> we have just used the new tesco system , i used £40 vouchers and payed the rest by card q2 you have to have the card you used to pay for the booking when you arrive at the check in terminal as well as the booking ref number, well thats what they told me 8)


As previous answer but as a precaution take cc with you. I supose it is their way of trying to ensure that the person using tesco vouchers is the person actualy traveling.
Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

crusader said:


> we have just used the new tesco system , i used £40 vouchers and payed the rest by card q2 you have to have the card you used to pay for the booking when you arrive at the check in terminal as well as the booking ref number, well thats what they told me 8)


I have paid the difference by CC a couple of times. I have always used the auto book in system and never been asked to present the card either to the 'machine' or to a real person.


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

ah it maybe just me then as i could not give a registration as we have not picked the m/home up yet


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I did ask the advisor a two simple questions.
> 1) who pays the difference in what I have redeeemed in vouchers ie £50 and the actual cost of the crossings £153
> 
> Dave p


Nobody does directly, indirectly it's the shareholders of Eurotunnel. The £153 is the price not the cost.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"Price not the cost"

What a brilliantly simple way of expressing it, one I shall remember for future use.

I suppose Eurotunnel's view is that its better to get a few quid from (a very small number percentage wise) of travellers than to klet the ferries take their money. 

The trains are running anyway and the vast majority of users are paying with "real" money and certainly subsidising the few (us??) who use Tesco vouchers


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

For the first time in ove 10 crossing I was asked for my cc  had to get it out of the safe in the back of the van causing a more delay  so sorry if you were one of the two vans behind us going out on Friday 8th Feb at 6pm :wink:


----------



## sunseeker145 (Apr 27, 2012)

we used eurotunnel for the first time with our motorhome last summer, really easy, only problem was that I have short arms and could not reach the machine, so had to hang half out and half in the door. Great fun. :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep same here, did mine last week,very simple and quick.Now counting down the days(48) and then we are off for three months,yipee!!

curlyboy


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just booked eurotunnel.
> Tesco new email system is a doddle. Within ten minutes I had entered my vouchers on system, received an email token code. Phoned eurotunnel booked and received e mail confirmation whilst speaking to their advisor.
> No more silly postage.
> 
> ...


Great news. Always was a pain having to post confirmation to Eurotunnel and have to pay for special postage. Looking forward to our next trip.

Gary.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tattytony said:


> For the first time in ove 10 crossing I was asked for my cc  had to get it out of the safe in the back of the van causing a more delay  so sorry if you were one of the two vans behind us going out on Friday 8th Feb at 6pm :wink:


Were you asked by a human or a machine.
Dave p


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in ove 10 crossing I was asked for my cc  had to get it out of the safe in the back of the van causing a more delay  so sorry if you were one of the two vans behind us going out on Friday 8th Feb at 6pm :wink:
> ...


A Human


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still haven't really worked out what to do with the Tesco vouchers

keep collecting them in the desk

does it mean I could not pay for my son to cross the channel in our van?

aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

aldra said:


> Still haven't really worked out what to do with the Tesco vouchers
> 
> keep collecting them in the desk
> 
> ...


Just visit Tesco Clubcard site log in and go to rewards or vouchers, I cant remember off hand. Click on travel and enter eurotunnel in search Follow instructions from there.
Do not keep them too long or they may be cancelled. I was told that this morning. They are clamping down on over age vouchers.
Yes but as a precaution let his good lady carry your CC just in case a human checks them in as per tony`s post.
Dave p


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Did ours last week. New system is brilliant.
Gerry


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

If you pay in full using Tesco vouchers then they do not need details of your credit card. Problem solved.


----------

